

The Fascinating Vampire Squids of Law - wikiburner
http://www.slate.com/articles/news_and_politics/jurisprudence/2013/07/death_of_big_law_new_republic_s_claim_is_grossly_exaggerated.html

======
Throwadev
Why on hackernews?

